# Ram Pin Count



## eboyjones (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking at some older ram and if you physically count the pins there are 64 pins on each side of a double sided chip. For example one chip is a;

1. HY6281008 (0041A LLG-70) 8mb?
2. SRM20100LM70 (F3Z4 601) 2 or 1mb?
3. HM628128BLFP-7 (881477-001 REV C 2961008998) 8mb?

All 3 chips are double sided with 4 chips on each side. Did a lot of Google searches, but can't seem to understand pin count. I believe all are EDO, but are they classified EDO 72 pin even though the physical count is 62, and if that is true what is the reasoning behind this?

Just trying to increase my PC knowledge. Appreciate any links that show diagrams or pic's to help determin idenity and size of memory.:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are confusing pin count with ram chip count


pin count is the little "teeth" on the edge of the memory stick that inserts into the ram socket >>>>> they are usually gold in color >>>>>> kinda like the teeth on a zipper


you are counting ram chips on the side of the memory sticks >>>> not the same thing


EDO = 72 pin

SD ram = 168 pins

DDR = 184 pins

DDR2 = 240 pins


----------



## eboyjones (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for you reply. I don't think I explained myself very well but I was talking about the gold pins on the insertion edge of the ram. Getting old is bad, but I thought I was sure the "gold pin count" was 64. I will have to find a more powerful magnifing glass. But thank you for the info.


----------

